# Piedra logs/strainers/etc?



## Miac-s (Sep 14, 2013)

So excited that the recent rain has made more rivers runnable again!

Thinking about going out to the Piedra tomorrow (9.15.13). Has anyone run it recently and know if the recent rains have also brought any logs/strainers/etc that need to be watched out for?


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

here is a pic of the first fork putin at peak yesterday (friday). we decided not to launch the water was all up in the brush and moving fast. there was a log bobbing on the bridge pylon so I think as it drops some wood will be lodged here and there.

we are looking at an attempt tomorrow (9-15) if it drops some and doesn't rain and go up again.


----------



## Miac-s (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks. Let me know if you talk to anyone who ran it today!


----------



## GunnyRyan (May 18, 2010)

I am also thinking about heading over to the Piedra tomorrow, but a little concerned about water level - it is at 1,800cfs and rising with more rain predicted for today and tonight. Seems to me like it will probably be 2k+ tomorrow...


----------



## Floatin mucho (Mar 25, 2012)

We ran the lower box today, 1500 and rising at launch. Not much wood... One stump lodged in the second or third drop, in the middle. It wasn't in the main line, and is difficult to see untill you are right on top of it. Besides that, the only notable strainers were a ways below meatgrinder on river right. They were easy to spot and avoid, but had a lot of water flowing thru them. As the water comes up, who knows what will end up where tho so be carefull out there.


----------



## Miac-s (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Floatin mucho (Mar 25, 2012)

Also, if the water comes up much more you may need to portage the lower foot bridge. We had to get on the floor of the raft to avoid touching it. And the barb wire across the river with the no trespassing sign on it below the bridge could also come into play. 2130 and still climbing...


----------



## Miac-s (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who replied! We rafted the Piedra today (9.15). The water was 2100 cfs.

A heads up to anyone going...
There is a tree fallen all the way across the river the first hole in Limestone Rapid (right after Lone Pine Rapid). Not runnable. We portaged.

There were quiet a few large 25 ft long logs we saw floating down the river. We decided to take out at the bridge. Be careful if you decide to go (Maybe bring a chainsaw! I'm kidding...but not).


----------



## annafischer (Apr 14, 2011)

Kayaked the first box today. An amazingly fun run above 2000! There is a river wide strainer at the entrance of the eye that can be seen from above and easy to portage. I imagine that as the level drops more wood may come into play. Be safe out there.


----------

